# Is Topo 24k resolution MUCH better?



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

I have the Topo 2008 US map program and have maps loaded into my various Garmin Handheld units, they state these maps to be 1:100000 resolution.
I am curious if the newer Garmin 24K series Topo maps are Superior looking or show better detail ON the handhelds? I cannot seem to find any side by side comparisons or images to compare them and was considering upgrading.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

How about comparing some actual 100K USGS maps with the 24K USGS maps of the same area? If Garmin is not being misleading in its implication (that the content of those two maps are derived from the content of the corresponding USGS maps), the difference in detail between those two types of USGS maps might be roughly indicative of the difference in detail you could expect from those two Garmin maps.

At the very least, it might be worth checking to see if you'll have "whoa nelly; I wasn't expecting such a huge difference" moment that might completely change your mind, versus concluding that "there seems to be significant differences but you won't be convinced unless you find firsthand screenshot comparisons from Garmin"...


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

erginguney said:


> How about comparing some actual 100K USGS maps with the 24K USGS maps of the same area? If Garmin is not being misleading in its implication (that the content of those two maps are derived from the content of the corresponding USGS maps), the difference in detail between those two types of USGS maps might be roughly indicative of the difference in detail you could expect from those two Garmin maps.
> 
> At the very least, it might be worth checking to see if you'll have "whoa nelly; I wasn't expecting such a huge difference" moment that might completely change your mind, versus concluding that "there seems to be significant differences but you won't be convinced unless you find firsthand screenshot comparisons from Garmin"...


...Thank you for that idea, it is a good one and i may pursue that additionally, what i specifically want to know is, is there is an Appreciable detail difference ON a handheld screen, maybe someone on the forum has experience with BOTH Map resolutions on their handhelds?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes. There is an appreciable difference.










The one labeled "Texas Topo" is from www.gpsfiledepot.com. You really don't need to bother with Garmin's maps for the most part.


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> Yes. There is an appreciable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...thanks for the reply, i am checking this out now. The detail does look better on the Texas Topo, the GPS FileDepot California map, which i would want need.

The California Map claims:
Elevation contours - 20ft intervals (very similar to 24k topo)
Trails - trail coverage from 100k DLG files

...so i am curious if the California Trails show as much detail as the Texas Map ...I will have to download it and check it when i can get to another Internet server, i am on a 170mb/day Bandwidth limit and this download is HUGE. Thanks!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

2gears=1speed said:


> ...so i am curious if the California Trails show as much detail as the Texas Map ...


Yes, this is the Garmin Topo:



This is the CA Topo:



Same exact ride in the Santa Barbara back country.


----------



## cummins_powered (Mar 5, 2010)

slocaus... any way you could email me that track log?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is the ride on Garmin Connect, click on the bottom right "view details" and it will take you to GC and you can download from there, use "export" below the map.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/2815599


----------

